# Snuggly vizsla



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I'm sure most of you have already discovered the fleecy sleeping bag / sleeping pod for their vizsla, but just had to share how happy it has made my giant puppy! Took him a couple of snoozes to figure out properly, but now on a cold evening we get him lying down in it and wrap him entirely up, and he LOVES it! It keeps him completely calm and warm and happy. He is so content in it he will even sleep in our bedroom on the floor, previously nothing would stop him nagging to be on the bed (which is a special occasions event for us). SO he now sleeps in our room more often, and in the evening he is super warm and happy on the floor rather than nagging for the sofa... winner!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

btw, i'm not selling these, I'm just a very happy V-mama


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I need one of these.


----------



## sebas-apollo (Oct 13, 2014)

link? those look nice!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

How cute is Morris? I mean c'mon. That does look pretty good though---where did it come from? And what was the process of him figuring it out? I feel like Lua would just try to fight it and carry it around like she does with towels.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I started looking for one after I saw lots of US ones that didn't post to UK. Kim's K9's fleeces on facebook is where I got that and a jacket in the end. She has Vizslas so knows how they work!

He doesn't get it when we're not in or it would get eaten, he has a tuff bed for that. To start with he thought it wad a v nice new blanket, a 'no chewing/carrying' rule means he always has to find something else to carry. Its pretty big though, the carry wouldn't be easy! The bottom picture is when we first folded him in, not entirely convinced. Then it only took one warm nap and he was sold. Now when he paws at it we hold the top up and he curls right in. Doesn't even care if his face is out on a chilly night! Giant Vizsla pasty! Sorry, I'm from Devon, do you get pasties in the US?!

It has chilled him out sooo much and he is so happy in it. It wasn't cheap, £90 for pod and jacket, but worth every penny already and we haven't used the jacket yet!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

CatK said:


> Giant Vizsla pasty! Sorry, I'm from Devon, do you get pasties in the US?!


My family in Michigan were just discussing pasties on facebook last week. It's a quintessential UP (upper peninsula) food and my dad will go on and on about how amazing they are. I think the rest of the US is missing out. A vizsla pasty is taking it to a new level though! 

sebas-apollo, google cozy cave, cave bed, etc. and you'll get a couple sites.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

He looks so adorable!!  Yes, a big Vizsla pasty!!

My dad grew up in Michigan's UP, and of course, pasties were part of his life... My mom learned how to make them, and so I grew up eating them, too. Yum, yum, yum!!


----------

